# MSMA for dallisgrass



## Gorgonzola17 (Feb 28, 2018)

Does anyone have experience using MSMA for dallisgrass in a tttf turf?? I just did a spot spray of the dallisgrass and it seems to work well, but I am seeing some yellowing out of the tttf as well. I was thinking I should have waited until fall to apply, but I just couldn't wait...lol... Do you think I killed the tttf or that discoloration of the tttf is normal and it is just stressed??


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

MSMA is very hard on cool season grasses. Unfortunately, it is a herbicide that does not work for much if temperatures are under 80. It even sets back Bermuda and Zoysia, I do not want to imagine what it does to a cool season grass. Spot spray it and expect some damage to your TTTF.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think MSMA is no longer labeled for home turf use, per the EPA. I dont think it is safe to use on TTTF. I dont recall any cool season member using MSMA.

Per this article TTTF is moderate to non tolerant. http://ucanr.edu/repository/fileaccess.cfm?article=164488&p=TZDIVU


----------



## Gorgonzola17 (Feb 28, 2018)

If msma cannot be used to kill dallisgrass, then what other product is effective to use. I am trying not to use glyphosate because that will most definitely kill everything. Why would it be safe for right of ways, golf courses, and sod farms, but not for residential?? Is this a case of over regulation by the epa or is this stuff super dangerous when applied at the recommended rate?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Maybe try some of these options?
https://extension.tennessee.edu/publications/Documents/SP642.pdf


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Gorgonzola17 In the article I posted explains the reason, quote: "Because arsonate is a component of this herbicide, it was re-reviewed by EPA because of potential exposure to arsonate through drinking water. Subsequent to that review, new restrictions were implemented to prevent exposure to inorganic arsenic in drinking water. The
restrictions include limiting use in areas of particularly vulnerable ground water, using buffer zones around surface water bodies, limiting the number of applications, and restricting golf course use to spot treatment only." - from http://ucanr.edu/repository/fileaccess.cfm?article=164488&p=TZDIVU

I dont like arsenic. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arsenic_poisoning


----------



## Gorgonzola17 (Feb 28, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Maybe try some of these options?
> https://extension.tennessee.edu/publications/Documents/SP642.pdf


I was going to use some fusilade II to help with some bermuda that is creeping into my tttf, so maybe I can try to kill two birds with one stone. Thanks for the information.

If all else fails, I will hit the dallisgrass areas e with glyphosate and just aerate and reseed in the fall (which I plan on doing anyway)..


----------

